# Fursona names for my Fursona



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi guys and gals. I have been having a really hard time coming up with a fursona name for myself. My fursona is a blue and white panther who wears tattered clothing usually and blue goggles. He is based mostly off my personality which is as big as it gets. I literally have no boundaries on what I like to do and nearly everything interests me. Haha trying to find something that fits that personality sucks! HELP!!!


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Uh.

Jakes.

There you go. Fursona name.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Uh.
> 
> Jakes.
> 
> There you go. Fursona name.


Jakes Jameson.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

What's your favorite letter?


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Jakes Jameson.



I don't think I've ever given any of my characters a last name.

I prolly will for my troll though.


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> What's your favorite letter?


 
Uhm I never thought about it but I like my last name which starts with a C


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I don't think I've ever given any of my characters a last name.
> 
> I prolly will for my troll though.


 
James Jakeson?


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol I'm tryin to come up with a fursona name that describes my character pretty much


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

Castello


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Jakes Jameson.


 
.nosemaJ sekaJ


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Castello


 
Castello =/ thats the Italian word for castle. What I am really looking for is something along the lines like Panther names but made up and that fir my fursona.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Jakes said:


> Castello =/ thats the Italian word for castle. What I am really looking for is something along the lines like Panther names but made up and that fir my fursona.


 
Meow McPurrson


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

PanziÃ© Casan


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwolf Wolfdark


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Darkwolf Wolfdark


 
Ravyn von Diablo


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

dont know man you need to descride yourself a little more to get the best fit


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

lol its hard to describe everything about myself it would take very very long because like i said i like to do everything literally


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex von Wolfen


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 26, 2010)

Look for cat-related names. For example, "El GatÃºbelo" is the masculine version of "La GatÃºbela", which is Spanish for Catwoman.

Good to see another panther here!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Look for cat-related names. For example, "El GatÃºbelo" is the masculine version of "La GatÃºbela", which is Spanish for Catwoman.
> 
> Good to see another panther here!


 Isn't it kind of uncreative to name something after its species?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Isn't it kind of uncreative to name something after its species?



Not when it's in another language.

Trust me, I named my black Labrador Inu.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not when it's in another language.
> 
> Trust me, I named my black Labrador Inu.


 
...that seems kind of dumb, no offense.


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not when it's in another language.
> 
> Trust me, I named my black Labrador Inu.


 
Heh well lets see then i want one thats cat like too


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2010)

Jakes said:


> Lol I'm tryin to come up with a fursona name *that describes my character pretty much*


 
Rip?  Tatters?  Rip "Tatters" Tailor!


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

Fluffer.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not when it's in another language.
> 
> Trust me, I named my black Labrador Inu.


 
Especially when it's in another language.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Especially when it's in another language.


 
Yeah, seriously. "This sounds cool" is not a good reason to name anything.


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

Jakes said:


> Heh well lets see then i want one thats cat like too



i have a cat named remy, he knows his name and comes when he hears it


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

=/ ok lets just try fursona names for a blue and white jaguar =)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2010)

Jakes said:


> =/ ok lets just try fursona names for a blue and white jaguar =)


 
Rip "Tatters" Tailor...


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, seriously. "This sounds cool" is not a good reason to name anything.



I dunno. I picked the name Svarkos just 'cause it sounded cool.
IMO when picking names for characters, the best names are 'just because they sound cool'. But I'm weird and hatehatehate when people pick names for characters due to the meaning of the name. Which using the foreign word for an animal falls under. >:[


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

hmmm I like the sound of Rive as a first name rive is a verb for tearing something n such


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay. this will sound odd, but, 
1. go to parenting website
2. find baby name section
3. look up names by meaning
4. find name you like
5. PROFIT


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I dunno. I picked the name Svarkos just 'cause it sounded cool.
> IMO when picking names for characters, the best names are 'just because they sound cool'. But I'm weird and hatehatehate when people pick names for characters due to the meaning of the name. Which using the foreign word for an animal falls under. >:[


 
Nvm, I wasn't really thinking that one through. What I MEANT to say was that I hate when people name it a foreign name with a stupid meaning (like "raven", "night", "black", etc. and/or the name of the animal it is).

I name things because the name sounds cool all the time. Shikoba, Clara, Tanner, Pinalope, and a few of my other characters are named based on the awesomeness of their names. I only named a few after interests.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 26, 2010)

LORD YIFFY BAHAUMUT


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nvm, I wasn't really thinking that one through. What I MEANT to say was that I hate when people name it a foreign name with a stupid meaning (like "raven", "night", "black", etc. and/or the name of the animal it is).
> 
> I name things because the name sounds cool all the time. Shikoba, Clara, Tanner, Pinalope, and a few of my other characters are named based on the awesomeness of their names. I only named a few after interests.



Ticon is short for Emoticonsmile, but only because I never gave her a true name off of my handle. Svarkos is actually a real name.
But for like.. RP characters I usually go to http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/ and play with syllables until I find a bunch that go well together. 
Like... Ranshon, Ruckh, Yir, Gabien, ect. I've gotten all of those playing with that thing.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nvm, I wasn't really thinking that one through. What I MEANT to say was that I hate when people name it a foreign name with a stupid meaning (like "raven", "night", "black", etc. and/or the name of the animal it is).
> 
> I name things because the name sounds cool all the time. Shikoba, Clara, Tanner, Pinalope, and a few of my other characters are named based on the awesomeness of their names. I only named a few after interests.


 
I'm less annoyed when things are named for meaning if it's not stupidly obvious. For instance naming a nun "elizabeth" it means promised to god, most people don't know this. If it's names like that I see it as the natural way a person might get a name. Sometimes it sounds good, sometimes the parents like the meaning. 
I find it lackluster and boring to name an animal the same thing just another language.


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok I really like the first name Rive, what about something like River the Panther


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

Jakes said:


> =/ ok lets just try fursona names for a blue and white jaguar =)


 
Peter Von Wankyballs.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Peter Von Wankyballs.



Lol Thats great!


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

River Tam


----------



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

Rive Cosmic is what ive got so far


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Jakes McFluffernutter.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike Litoris.


----------



## Xaybiance (Aug 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Mike Litoris.


 
I lol'd.

But seriously dude, go use the Fantasy Name Generator. It whips ass and makes up some wicked cool names. Note I did not make my amazing name off of this, though XP



Asswings said:


> Fantasy Name Generator


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 26, 2010)

inb4 lol

[yt]ThtQTIK3UFw[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2010)

Turd Ferguson.

Philip Macavity.

That Darn Cat.

Attack Unit F-4660-T.

Blueballs.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Jelly Jackleton.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

Herbert Crotchlump


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Herbert Crotchlump


You've got awesome names, Smelge.

Either this or Turd Furguson.

Or Hurrdurr McBallsface.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Blueballs.


 
Name it Bawls. Do it noa.


----------



## Icky (Aug 27, 2010)

Manboobs McTitsweat.


----------

